# Free Ammo Idea



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Everyone, just wanted to share this with you, If you ever come across a swivil chair like the pictured below look again because there is sling shot ammo in them. I had a couple of these chairs that the company I work for was throwing away and I took the chair apart where it "swivils" and there were 30 3/8 inch ball bearing in each chair!!, so I got 60 free shots. So if you ever see these being thrown away take a look and see if there are any ball bearing in them if so grab em!!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice idea


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great scavenging!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good scrounge!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


>


THE STREETS WILL FLOW WITH THE BLOOD OF THE NON BELIEVERS!!


----------



## K1ng Edward (Jan 1, 2012)

What a brilliant find!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone else thought of going to a large machinery place and asking if they have got any stuffed ball bearings I've thought of it but not tried it. Nice find with the chairs


----------

